# Externe Links in bestehendes Frameset laden



## Darth_Legomaster (23. Januar 2004)

Hi alle zusammen.
Ich bin absoluter html-Anfänger und habe ein Problem mit meinen Frames.
Ich habe ein Seite mit 4 Frames angelegt und diese benannt (oben=mainmenu, unten=leiste, links=submenu, rechts=main). Wenn ich im Frame mainmenu einen link anklicke wird eine Seite in den Frame "Submenu" geladen. Jetzt möchte ich es so hinbekommen, das ich beim anklicken eines Links im Submenu ein Seite im Frame "main" öffnet.
Wie geht das?

Im Voraus schon mal danke,

euer DLM.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (23. Januar 2004)

Hi,

Das ist kein Problem. Setze als target an Deinen Link den Name des Zielframes an (in Deinem Beispiel "main") und dann hast Du´s.

Bsp: <a href="url.htm" target="main"></a>

mfG ALF


----------



## Camelion (23. Januar 2004)

[OFFTOPIC]

Hey Alf,

wenn Du weiterhin soviel Beiträge schreibst kommste noch ins Buch der Rekorde.  

Gruss
Camelion


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (23. Januar 2004)

[offtopic]
Ich werde wohl kontrolliert? 
[/offtopic]


----------



## Darth_Legomaster (23. Januar 2004)

@ TerrorAlf
Hab ich schon versucht. Hat aber nicht geklappt. Die Seite mit dem Submenu hab ich seperat erstellt, ergo sie "weiß" nichts von meiner Framebezeichnung.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (23. Januar 2004)

Dann gib ihr doch einen Name:

<frame bla bla *name="main"*></frame>

dann dürfte Dein Problem gelöst sein.

mfG ALF


----------



## Camelion (23. Januar 2004)

Der link mit dem Du den Inhaltswechsel im "Main"-Frame bewirken willst muss das Target enthalten, dass heißt das du deinen Navigationslink erweitern mußt wie Alf es beschrieben hat.

Gruss
Camelion


----------



## Darth_Legomaster (23. Januar 2004)

Ok hat geklappt.

Danke


----------



## Camelion (23. Januar 2004)

Hier mal ein Beispiel zu dem Framegerüst:


```
<html>
<head>
<title>Startseite</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
</head>

<frameset rows="80,*" frameborder="NO" border="0" framespacing="0"> 
  <frame name="topFrame" scrolling="NO" noresize src="Frameoben.htm" >
  <frame name="mainFrame" src="FrameUnten.htm">
</frameset>
<noframes><body bgcolor="#FFFFFF">

</body></noframes>
</html>
```

Gruss
Camelion

Nachtrag: Ich hab anscheinend ein verdammt schlechtes Timming, wieder zu spät


----------

